# ND trappers, when do the yotes start to rub



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

Just checking to see when the yotes start to show rubs. Fur buyer said that this year is early cuz of no snow. Just wondering if I should start pulling my line.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I pulled my snare line this past weekend. The quality of fur will be down hill from here on out.  No sense in paying $3 a gallon for gas to go out and catch coyotes with rubbed fur.


----------



## Shrek (Jan 2, 2008)

Are Fox the same way? Also does it depend on the region?


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

My trap and snare line are along my work route, so I just check them while work with my work pickup. Cheap that way. But I think I am gonna pull this weekend.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Shrek said:


> Are Fox the same way? Also does it depend on the region?


From what I have seen I would say yes.


----------

